# Stupid person feeding a horse dry beet



## qwertyuiop (10 December 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-11964087


----------



## missyme10 (10 December 2010)

OMG poor pony, I should imagine that would be quite an agonising death, severe dehydration, possibly burst stomach once the sugar beet expanded if it ate a lot.

Bloody interfering do gooders, they dont stop to consider the harm they can cause, and the person responsible clearly knows diddly squat about horses, so shouldn't have even considered interfering.
As usual, its the poor pony who pays the ultimate price. I feel so sorry for the owner, must be shocking to discover your pony dead from something like this


----------



## Caz89 (10 December 2010)

I just read about this on the news......  and that's why you call the EXPERTS if you have a concern about an animal  makes me so angry. I think I would force feed the person dry sugar beet if they did that to mine


----------



## MochaDun (10 December 2010)

Oh those poor owners and poor Ebony.  Imagine taking feed from someone's feedbin without knowing what it was, ignorance kills.


----------



## miss_bird (10 December 2010)

dreadful, how dare anyone take food from someone elses feed bin and feed the horse, thoughts with the owners of ebony.
Hope the person that did this admits it


----------



## jodie3 (10 December 2010)

Poor little pony.

Looked more like flaked peas than sugar beet in that bin though.


----------



## JenniferS (11 December 2010)

Poor pony 

Was that Speedi-Beet in the bin?


----------



## Pedantic (11 December 2010)

fed up with people thinking they are bloody horse experts, just because they saw one once.


----------



## illy89 (11 December 2010)

Poor pony. Not as bad as this but my young cousins were staying with us a few years ago, I went out for a bit and left them at home with my mum, they told her they wanted to go and look at the horses over the fence but sneaked into the feedroom and fed all my horses some speedibeat (they didn't know what it was just went for first feed bin in the feed room) - I only noticed as the lid was off the bin when I came home, had a massive panic and called the vet and luckily they had only fed a small amount so no harm done but just shows how people think they are being nice but can actually cause so much harm without knowing!!


----------



## skewbald_again (11 December 2010)

so sad, and unlucky - my daughter's 12.2 got into the feedroom, removed a lid from a bin, and ate a quarter of a bag of speedibeet!!! (among other 'treats')

and it harmed him not in the slightest!

He's not called the equine dustbin for nothing. 

needless to say we now lock the doors, but how sad for this pony that some interfering idiot did this. Had a friend who lost a horse to colic after it had been fed salmon sandwiches.

Flogging too good, etc.


----------



## Kokopelli (11 December 2010)

Poor pony, this is why I got so annoyed when people used to feed Koko over the fence you just don't know what they are being fed.

We had a horse once who escaped and ate half a bag of the stuff the vet came out and was astonished he was still alive! Absolutly nothing wrong with him though he was just very bloated, we thought that he could probably eat anything and be okay


----------



## Kao (11 December 2010)

...Idiots. People should leave well alone. Maybe the intentions were good but still. Poor pony. One of our bigger horses ate half a bag of beet once (after breaking into the feed room on our old yard) was absolutely terrible to watch the vet trying to get it back out.
Sounds agonising.


----------



## PennyJ (11 December 2010)

What's to say somebody didn't do it on purpose, knowing full well what the consequences would be?


----------



## brighteyes (11 December 2010)

I have known this to happen - half a bag of dry beet shreds eaten and to no apparant harm. I have a feeling it is fed dry in some countries - but may be wrong. I wonder if the pony may have (also) had a pedunculated lipoma wrap itself around its intestines?  And I also cringed at the barbed wire fencing...

Very sorry that the pony was lost in an agonising way, though and the reminder to leave other's horses well alone is always useful.


----------



## Onyxia (11 December 2010)

PennyJ said:



			What's to say somebody didn't do it on purpose, knowing full well what the consequences would be?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing- it's a non story.
The owners _think_ the pony was fed dry suger beat and have found some missing from their feed bin- but it oculd just as easily have been someone else on the yard "borrowing" the beat and an unrelated accident.

The reminder to leave other people animals alone is always good,it takes so little to do damage.


----------



## Matafleur (11 December 2010)

Some interesting (American) thoughts on sugar beet here:

http://www.shady-acres.com/susan/beetpulp.shtml

Along with an amusing article to brighten your day:

http://www.shady-acres.com/susan/squirrel.shtml


----------



## horsey mad matt (11 December 2010)

jodie3 said:



			Poor little pony.

Looked more like flaked peas than sugar beet in that bin though.
		
Click to expand...

it was spedi-beet they squash it to make it soak quicker


----------



## 1stclassalan (13 December 2010)

I wonder how the super sleuths can be so sure about this incident as the amount of sugar beet nuts needed to kill such a small pony would necessarily be small - was there a trail they could follow with their magnifying glass?

All food bins should be locked, feed rooms should be ponyproofed and all fields near public access should be signposted suitably - trespassers caught feeding will be shot should do the trick.

And colic through salmon sandwiches ? Try food poisoning.


----------



## vickiejohn (13 December 2010)

What amazes me is that a member of the public had access to the feed room..surely its any responsible owners duty to keep feed stuffs that are potentially dangerous out of the way.as much as I feel for the owners,its partly their fault..


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (13 December 2010)

I once caught the local postie feeding my old pony sugar beet pellets, apparently he gave her a few every lunchtime while he was having his break in a layby next to my field (we had a farm shop nearby that sold all sorts of feeds loose so you could buy small bags of it!). 
I explained the problem with feeding it and said I didn't mind him giving her a few pony nuts each day but not the sugar beet! He was most apologetic and thought he was just giving her a little treat - made then both happy I guess. Lord knows what she was fed by the general public when I wasn't around though!


----------



## TallyHo123 (13 December 2010)

Terrible! Poor pony.


----------



## ChristmasCollies (13 December 2010)

miss_bird said:



			dreadful, how dare anyone take food from someone elses feed bin and feed the horse, thoughts with the owners of ebony.
Hope the person that did this admits it
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if they will get charged and if they do what with?
Might be animal abuse, or theft or both.

I'd be crushed if it was any off my animals :'(
Never feed other peoples horses, especially with someone elses feed.


----------



## MagicMelon (14 December 2010)

Really sad for the horse.  I'm sure I read somewhere though that, I think it was in the USA, they often fed dry sugar beet...?  Perhaps they only fed a tiny amount though.  I personally wouldn't.


----------



## pixi (14 December 2010)

ive caught ppl feeding my horses in the past,they think horses can eat loafes of bread n bags of cooking apples,when you ask them not to feed the horses n the reason why they just act like  your being rude,i lost my youngster to colic in may as a  result of idiots feeding him,now i keep the lower fields fences off  so the horses cant be fed with out ppl climbing over the gate.


----------



## solitairex (17 December 2010)

One of our fields is next to a layby AND our fishery, so I can imagine ours get treats far too often, luckily I don't think any of them would really be able to get their hands on sugarbeat unless they new what it was, and I have only seen people just giving them handfuls of grass which is OK. 

It's annoying though because we get lots of rubbish thrown into the field! And one time there was a gang of teenage boys hanging at the top of the drive by the field and they started throwing eggs at my dads thoroughbred. Then they started throwing rocks at his face - lets say my mother sorted them out and they soon cleared off, but just to think that anyone can do this is awful! Poor Barney was mentally damaged enough as it was. 

Reading these posts do get me worried though! Awful story, hope it was just an accident and that the person and many other people have learnt from it...


----------

